# VCMT 30mm tank



## Shane (15/3/16)

Any vendors have/getting stock of the VCMT 30mm tank?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ediskrad (16/3/16)

ANYONE, EVERYONE, BRING THIS BEAST HOME!


----------



## zadiac (16/3/16)

Agreed. I want one soooooo bad! @Paulie and Phillie! I call dibs when you two don't want yours anymore!  (Although I know that is very unlikely  )


----------



## KieranD (16/3/16)

Vape Cartel has an order in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (16/3/16)

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel has an order in


If you need a job done, that no-one else is willing to get dirty with, the Cartel will get blood on their hands for you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shane (16/3/16)

@Kieran, please reserve a 30mm VCMT for me whenever they arrive.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------

